# ca20e swap into 70 521PU



## datsun521e (Jan 4, 2011)

My buddy and I are swapping a ca20e engine and transmission from a 200sx into a 70 521 pickup. What motor mounts are needed because the engine and trans dont line up. or if U know of a install kit. thanks guys. I didnt buy the motor n trans just trying to help a friend out.


----------



## Eriksre (Feb 11, 2020)

Have you found anything for it because I am doing the same swap.


----------

